# Newsweek: The Coolest City in the World



## V.S.O.P. (Aug 15, 2005)

For full article:

http://www.newsweekeurope.com

*Istanbul: The Coolest City in the World*


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

V.S.O.P. said:


> For full article:
> 
> http://www.newsweekeurope.com
> 
> *Istanbul: The Coolest City in the World*


cover says: "Europe's hippest city"
article says "Europe's coolest city"

YOU say Coolest city in the WORLD.


big difference between europe and the world.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Wallpaper Magazine did an article on the coolest cities in the *world*. The mentioned cities were Berlin, Cairo, Chicago, Copenhagen, London, Paris, Rome, Sao Paulo, Sapporo and Shanghai.


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hottest Cities....*

are in The Netherlands. You can get it all in Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Utrecht and Groningen. The best visit to the Lowlands is the one you can`t remember.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Either Time or Newsweek proclaimed in their US editions a few years ago that London was the Coolest City in the World. But, Istanbul is supposed to be a fascinating place, but the Turkish coast and beaches would be more my style.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

These are all terms. I doubt if Newsweek had said "World" instead of "Europe" makes much difference. One magazine thinking it doesn't make it so. I still don't consider it of Europe though, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## V.S.O.P. (Aug 15, 2005)

The cover says "Hippest City of Europe"

But the article is titled "Coolest City in the World"

Click on the link below and look at the right side of the web page:

http://www.newsweekeurope.com


----------



## V.S.O.P. (Aug 15, 2005)

Istanbul is extremely over-rated in this article (probably the Turkish government payed Newsweek with a last ditch lobbying effort before Merkel says "Nein" in October)

It's obviously not a coincidence that on the top side of the cover you see "Merkel's Missteps" 

As for Istanbul: There are a few beautiful spots here and there, but the rest is just ugly shanties.

Europe's hippest city? I don't think so.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

I just finished watching the "Fabolous life of London" on VH1 and theres no denying it really is the coolest place in the world, Is Newsweek American by the way?

I could'nt believe one night, Harrods opened up just for Justin Timberlake and he spent over $1.7m (£1m) in a few hours :runaway: 

The luxury of money huh ...


----------



## .affed (Aug 19, 2005)

Newsweek journalists need geography lessons. Istanbul is in Asia, as is Turkey.

Istanbul and Turkey are ASIAN!


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

birminghamculture said:


> I could'nt believe one night, Harrods opened up just for Justin Timberlake and he spent over $1.7m (£1m) in a few hours :runaway:


and we are still thinking why 11 million children dies every year beacuse of the starvation :|


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

.affed said:


> Newsweek journalists need geography lessons. Istanbul is in Asia, as is Turkey.


i think you need a geoghraphy lesson



.affed said:


> Istanbul and Turkey are ASIAN!


so being Asian is a shame in your book? oops we have so many asians in this forum, be careful


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

Nothing beats Berlin!
Überkuhl to say the least!


----------



## V.S.O.P. (Aug 15, 2005)

Istanbul and Turkey are Middle Eastern.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

What about Miami?


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

birminghamculture said:


> I just finished watching the "Fabolous life of London" on VH1 and theres no denying it really is the coolest place in the world, Is Newsweek American by the way?


Newsweek is an American owned magazine, but they, and many other magazines, have various editions for different parts of the world. It works the other way too. I get The Economist magazine, which is based in London, but their US edition is different from their UK edition.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Urban Girl said:


> i think you need a geoghraphy lesson


@Urban Girl: Most of the writers for the major news magazines are so ignorant of almost everything, that it's often funny just to read the articles and count the errors. Most of the "writers" have no specialty or area of knowledge, so one week they're writing an article on Istanbul's coolness and the next week it's an article on the German Rail System.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

:applause: :applause: :applause: Congratulations Istanbul! kay:


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

i've always found it funny that 'newsweek' is a homonym for 'news weak'


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

The advent of intercontinental air travel means that there is no way to define 'coolest' anymore. India is pretty cool, and Hong Kong as well. I rate the visceral experience of a city as its main selling point, and try to taste the style and culture of a place.

Personally, I love London and New York for their swagger, and Paris for its class. Tokyo for its scale and claustrophobic intensity, and although I've never been, Rio looks sexy as hell!

However the coolest people in the world are the Milanese, and that's an inate cultural phenomenon. They dress better, their industries are based around style and design, and they live in the most picturesque country on earth.


----------



## Urban Kuku (Aug 23, 2005)

Istanbul is the world's most beautiful city!


----------



## Joris Goedhart (Jan 20, 2004)

railway stick said:


> are in The Netherlands. You can get it all in Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Utrecht and Groningen. The best visit to the Lowlands is the one you can`t remember.


Yeah for sure, Lowlands!!! A 50.000 inh. City for one weeekend, With 1 purpose: PARTY!!!. Only Sex, Drugs and Rock and Roll (and of coarse lots of beer). All legal


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I visited Istanbul lastyearand therereally is a great vibe there. We left the backpackers ghetto (which incidentally was lovely) to find a more real sense of the place. I remember walking the main shopping street and seeing just huge crowds the entire length, popping into the synagogues and churches along the way and admiring the big mix of architectural styles, aswell as finding the shop prices for streetwear/clubwear more expensive than London- the whole juxtapositions of the place really do make it 'cool' in that respect and I can well believe that label. It also helps that Istanbul wasthe most genuinely friendly place Ive been to in Europe. We also popped into a traditional souk-like bar dominated by men smoking hookahs and quite conservative, then next door to a trendy cafe we later found out was gay and dominated by beautiful 'brittle blondes' (girls with too much peroxide and fashion-cuts for their own good). In a way I regarded them as much 'cooler' (rightly or wrongly) than the same type of subculture you'd see in Berlin, purely because we were in a much more conservative society than Germany. Its rather like if you visted the Iranian ski resorts strictly divided between the sexes, you would see young women in full hijab snowboarding and doing jumps down the piste. The people in St Moritz in their designer ski wear are cool, but those Iranian girls were way cooler, but that's just me.


There are afew points that have come up in the discussion, to make a place 'cool' does not depend on money - spending fortunes, or having clean 1st world standards of living, or faithfully buying labels that someone else designed are NOT necessarily a cool city makes. I beleive its alot to do with the vibe,the subcultures, the _struggle_ if you like, and the dichotomy and juxtapositions that happen when a society is in a huge state of flux, which Turkey undeniably is in and more so than any other country in Europe. Also the people of that city I can't fault from my experience were intelligent, friendly and respectful even in the face of our rudeness. You could open a map on any street and people would just home in on you from all sides to help, if you'd brush off a tout he'd tell you a joke in leaving so no hard feelings. My friend who was Greek was terrified at first about being among so many Turks, but after they started speaking Greek to him he realised his expectations were very wrong.

On the continet question, Europe is a geographical term not just political - if you don't believe that half of Istanbul is on the European continental landmass - and therefore European - one should then believe that Argentina is in Europe too.


----------



## Indexi (Feb 13, 2005)

.affed said:


> Newsweek journalists need geography lessons. Istanbul is in Asia, as is Turkey.
> 
> Istanbul and Turkey are ASIAN!


Actuelly, Istanbul is european. Considering that one part of it is on the continent of Europe, most people actuelly see it as a european city- and it is very important for some people. You should see some maps and historical books, maybe you would then see why.


----------

